# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Du lịch đỉnh phan xi phăng

## du_lich90

*Du lịch hinh phục đỉnh Phan - Si- Păng khởi hành từ Hà Nội*


Thời gian: 04 đêm 03 ngày
Giá tour: Từ 2.650.000 VND
Phương tiện: Tàu hỏa
Khởi hành: Hàng tuần

_Giới thiệu tour_: Phan-Si-Păng nằm trên dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn, theo tiếng địa phương là Hua-Si-Pan, có nghĩa phiến đá khổng lồ chênh vênh. Phan-Si-Păng với đỉnh cao 3143m là ngọn núi cao nhất Việt Nam và của cả Đông Dương. Do đó, Phan-Si-Păng được coi là nóc nhà Đông Dương. Muốn chinh phục đỉnh Phan-Si-Păng xin mời theo Tour du lịch sinh ...

_Chương trình tour_

Phan-Si-Păng nằm trên dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn, theo tiếng địa phương là Hua-Si-Pan, có nghĩa phiến đá khổng lồ chênh vênh. Phan-Si-Păng với đỉnh cao 3143m là ngọn núi cao nhất Việt Nam và của cả Đông Dương. Do đó, Phan-Si-Păngđược coi là nóc nhà Đông Dương. 

Muốn chinh phục đỉnh Phan-Si-Păng xin mời theo Tour du lịch sinh thái, đó là con đường mở ra cho những ai có lòng khám phá vẻ đẹp hoang dã của thiên nhiên cũng là dịp được thử sức mình. Đường lên Phan-Si-Păng không có vách đá, núi tuyết mà chỉ có dốc trơn trợt, rừng um tùm, ẩm ướt, lạnh lẽo. 

Nơi đây có khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên gồm những cánh rừng ôn đới với loại tùng hoa vàng rực rỡ và rừng cận nhiệt đới. Đây là môi trường sống của 2024 loài thực vật, 327 loài động vật quý hiếm gồm nhiều loài thú, bò sát, lưỡng thê và sâu bọ. Đến đây bạn được nhìn thấy một số loài thú, loài chim quý hiếm như cu rốc mép đỏ, sẻ đeo nơ, két mỏ trắng v.v…

*   Du lịch chinh phục đỉnh Phan - Si- Păng ( 3 NGÀY / 4 ĐÊM )
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------* 

Thời gian : 03 NGÀY / 04 ĐÊM  - Khởi hành HÀNG TUẦN

Chương trình

*Đêm 01: Du lịch Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Sapa*

20h30 : Hướng dẫn viên của Công ty OPENTOUR đón quý khách tại Ga Hà Nội (Ga B Trần Quý Cáp) đưa lên tàu Lào Cai. 21:30 Tàu khởi hành đưa quý khách đi Sapa. Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên tàu.

*Ngày 01 : Du lịch Sapa*

Sáng : 05h30 Tàu tới Ga Lào Cai. Quý khách ăn sáng tại Lào Cai. Sau bữa sáng xe đưa quý khách lên trạm Trọng Tôn ở độ cao 1900m so với mực nước biển. Bắt đầu leo núi Phanxipang.
Trưa : Ăn trưa trên đường (Picnic).
Tối: Ngủ đêm trong lều ở độ cao 2200m - Quý khách sẽ mất khoảng thời gian leo núi là 6-8 giờ

*Ngày 02 : Du lịch Phanxipang*

Sáng : Đoàn chinh phục đỉnh cao Phanxipang (3143m).
Trưa : Ăn trưa trên đỉnh Phanxipang. Trở về nơi cắm trại. Ăn tối, nghỉ ngơi. Quý khách sẽ mất khoảng thời gian leo núi là 7-9 giờ

*Ngày 03 : Du lịch Phanxipang - Lào Cai - Hà Nội*

Sáng : Sau bữa sáng, Đoàn trở về Sapa
Trưa : Ăn trưa & nghỉ ngơi tại Sapa.
Chiều : Xe đưa quý khách về Lào Cai. Tự do mua sắm tại chợ Cốc Lếu.
Tối : Ăn tối tại Lào Cai. Đến 20h45 Tàu khởi hành về Hà Nội. Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên tàu.

*Ngày 04 : Du lịch Hà Nội*

04h30 : Tàu về tới Ga Hà Nội. Chia tay quý khách. Kết thúc chương trình

Giá Tour tham khảo : 2.650.000 VNĐ/ Khách
(Áp dụng cho khách đi ghép tour) 

Giá tour tham khảo
(Áp dụng cho khách đoàn)
Số Lượng 	1- 3 người 	4 - 7 người 	Trên 7 người
Giá 	4.750.000
	4.500.000 	Liên hệ

Giá bao gồm

    Vé tàu nằm cứng, điều hoà khoang 6 Hà nội - Sapa - Hà nội
    Khách sạn đẹp phòng có tivi, tắm nóng lạnh (2-3 người / phòng) Chất lượng tương đương 2 sao; ngủ 1 đêm thứ nhất tại Sapa
    Xe ô tô thăm quan, đưa đón theo chương trình, Lào Cai - Sapa
    Vé thắng cảnh tại các điểm thăm quan
    Các bữa ăn theo chương trình
    Hướng dẫn viên địa phương thành thạo nhiệt tình
    Các trang bị leo núi cần thiết do công ty OPEN TOUR chuẩn bị cho quý khách như lềo, trại, đèn pin, dây dù...
    Người phục vụ khuân vác đồ (chỉ phục vụ mang thức ăn và các trang thiết bị của chuyến đi)

Giá không bao gồm

    Chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, thuế VAT

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  

*Du lịch chinh phục đỉnh Phan - Xi- Păng 
Thời gian : 04 NGÀY / 05 ĐÊM - Khởi hành HÀNG TUẦN*

Chương trình

*Đêm 01* : 

20h30 : Hướng dẫn viên của Công ty OPENTOUR đón quý khách tại Ga Hà Nội (Ga B Trần Quý Cáp) đưa lên tàu Lào Cai. 21:30 Tàu khởi hành đưa quý khách đi Sapa. Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên tàu.

*Ngày 01 : Du lịch Sapa*

Sáng 05h30 :  Tàu tới Ga Lào Cai. Quý khách ăn sáng tại Lào Cai. Sau bữa sáng xe đưa quý khách lên Sapa. Tới Sapa. Quý khách nhận phòng khách sạn. Nghỉ ngơi. Ăn trưa.
Chiều : Quý khách khởi động bằng một cuộc leo lên đỉnh Hàm Rồng gồm có: Vườn Lan 1-2, Vườn hoa Trung Tâm, Hòn Đá Gãy, Cổng Trời, Đầu Rồng, Hòn Cá Sấu, Khu Thiên Thách Lâm, Hòn Phật Bà, Sân Mây... Sau đó chiều muộn quý kháh có thể tự do khám phá bản dân tộc Cát Cát, cách Sapa 5km đường bộ. Trở về khách sạn ăn tối. Tự do dạo chơi thị trấn SAPA. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn, dưỡng sức cho một ngày mai leo núi.

*Ngày 02 : Du lịch Sapa: Bắt đầu leo Phanxipang*

Sáng : Xe đưa quý khách lên trạm Trọng Tôn ở độ cao 1900m so với mực nước biển. Bắt đầu leo núi Phanxipang.
Trưa : Ăn trưa trên đường (Picnic).
Tối : Ngủ đêm trong lều ở độ cao 2200m - Quý khách sẽ mất khoảng thời gian leo núi là 6-8 giờ

*Ngày 03 : Du lịch Phanxipang*

Sáng : Đoàn chinh phục đỉnh cao Phanxipang (3143m).
Trưa : Ăn trưa trên đỉnh Phanxipang. Trở về nơi cắm trại. Ăn tối, nghỉ ngơi. Quý khách sẽ mất khoảng thời gian leo núi là 7-9 giờ

*Ngày 04 : Du lịch Phanxipang - Lào Cai - Hà Nội*

Sáng : Sau bữa sáng, Đoàn trở về Sapa ăn trưa. Nghỉ ngơi.
Chiều : Xe đưa quý khách về Lào Cai. Tự do mua sắm tại chợ Cốc Lếu. Ăn tối tại Lào Cai. Đến 20h45 Tàu khởi hành về Hà Nội. Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên tàu.

Ngày 05 : Du lịch Hà Nội
04h30 : tàu về tới Ga Hà Nội. Chia tay quý khách. Kết thúc chương trình.

Giá tour tham khảo : 3.450.000 VNĐ/ Khách
(Áp dụng cho khách đi ghép tour) 

Giá tour tham khảo
(Áp dụng cho khách đi theo đoàn)
Số Lượng 	1- 3 người 	4 - 7 người 	Trên 7 người
Giá 	6.930.000
	4.980.000 	Liên hệ

Giá bao gồm

    Vé tàu nằm cứng, điều hoà khoang 6 Hà nội - Sapa - Hà nội
    Khách sạn đẹp phòng có tivi, tắm nóng lạnh (2-3 người / phòng) Chất lượng tương đương 2 sao; ngủ 1 đêm thứ nhất tại Sapa
    Xe ô tô thăm quan, đưa đón theo chương trình, Lào Cai - Sapa
    Vé thắng cảnh tại các điểm thăm quan
    Các bữa ăn theo chương trình
    Hướng dẫn viên địa phương thành thạo nhiệt tình
    Các trang bị leo núi cần thiết do công ty OPEN TOUR chuẩn bị cho quý khách như lềo, trại, đèn pin, dây dù...
    Người phục vụ khuân vác đồ (chỉ phục vụ mang thức ăn và các trang thiết bị của chuyến đi)

Giá không bao gồm

    Chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, thuế VAT

Thông tin hướng dẫn

    Nếu quý khách là người có sức khoẻ và không có nhiều thời gian, quý khách có thể rút ngằn tour bằng cách không ngủ đêm ở SAPA và leo núi Phanxipăng ngay khi đến SAPA. Nhu vậy tour sẽ rút ngắn xuống còn 3 ngày/ 2 đêm  

THÔNG TIN HƯỚNG DẪN

*Vé trẻ em:*

    Vé tour: Trẻ em từ 6 đến 11 tuổi mua một nửa giá vé người lớn, trẻ em trên 11 tuổi mua vé như người lớn.
    Đối với trẻ em dưới 6 tuổi, gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn ngủ và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Hai người lớn chỉ được kèm một trẻ em. Từ trẻ thứ 2 trở lên, mỗi em phải mua một nửa vé người lớn.
    Tiêu chuẩn nửa vé bao gồm: Suất ăn, ghế ngồi và ngủ ghép chung với gia đình.
    Trẻ em phải đi cùng cha mẹ hoặc có giấy cam kết đi tour cùng người thân được công an phường/xã đóng dấu xác nhận. Khi đi tour phải mang theo giấy khai sinh (bảng chính) hoặc hộ chiếu (bảng chính). Trẻ em từ 14 tuổi trở lên phải mang theo giấy CMND (bản chính).
    Đi tour bằng máy bay (Theo quy định của hãng hàng không), trẻ em dưới 2 tuổi mua 10% vé máy bay người lớn, trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi mua 75% vé máy bay người lớn. Đi tour bằng xe lửa, tàu cao tốc theo quy định của các hãng vận chuyển.

*Hành lý và giấy tờ tùy thân:*

    Du khách mang theo giấy CMND hoặc Hộ chiếu (bản chính). Đối với du khách là Việt kiều, Quốc tế nhập cảnh Việt Nam bằng visa rời, vui lòng mang theo tờ khai hải quan và visa khi đăng ký và đi tour.
    Khách lớn tuổi (từ 70 tuổi trở lên), khách tàn tật tham gia tour, phải có thân nhân đi kèm và cam kết đảm bảo đủ sức khỏe khi tham gia tour du lịch.
    Du khách mang theo hành lý gọn nhẹ, không mang valy lớn và phải tự bảo quản hành lý, tiền bạc, tư trang trong suốt thời gian đi du lịch.
    Khách Việt Nam ở cùng phòng với khách Quốc tế hoặc Việt kiều yêu cầu phải có giấy hôn thú.
    Du khách có mặt tại sân bay trước 2 tiếng so với giờ khởi hành.

Trường hợp hoàn/ hủy và đổi vé máy bay/ vé xe lửa/ tàu cao tốc:

    Vé máy bay/ vé xe lửa/ tàu cao tốc được xuất ngay sau khi du khách đóng tiền. Trường hợp hoàn/hủy hoặc đổi vé sẽ căn cứ theo quy định của hãng vận chuyển vào từng thời điểm niêm yết.
    Khi đăng ký vé máy bay, du khách cung cấp Họ và tên, ngày tháng năm sinh (Đúng từng ký tự ghi trong hộ chiếu hoặc CMND), du khách báo sai vui lòng chịu phí đổi vé theo quy định của hãng hàng không.
    Đối với vé booking theo đoàn và trong dịp lễ Tết, vé khuyến mại kích cầu, nếu khách hủy/dời, sẽ chịu phạt 100% tiền vé máy bay (vé xe lửa/ tàu cao tốc).

Về chúng tôi - Cam kết chất lượng - Hướng dẫn đặt tour - Hỏi & đáp - Ý kiến khách hàng - Liên hệ
Tất cả vì sự hài lòng của quý khách!

Liên hệ tư vấn và đặt tour trong nước: Tel: 090322 2225 (Mr Nam) - 0988667610 (Ms Thủy) - 0986151185 (Ms Giang) - 0989359276 (Ms Thuần)

Văn phòng chính Hà Nội: 93 Hồng Hà, Ba Đình, Hà Nội

    Tel:             (04) 37171818      
    Fax: (04) 37171525 -  37173553



Văn phòng Hồ Chí Minh: 161 Phạm Ngũ Lão, Quận 1, HCMc

    Tel: (08) 35027555 - 35091555 
    Fax: (08) 38360858

----------

